# 1950's country store



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

This one I built several years ago but still my fav,


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

Second shot


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

Third shot


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

Last one


----------



## daytime dave (Jan 14, 2017)

Nice diorama. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Is that Tom Hanks in shot #3? :lurk5:


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

You know,I think you're right.im going to try and take some better pictures in the day time to see if they are any better.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Now do the inside!

Photo from O Winston Link taken in 1956 or so.

https://matteringsofmind.files.wordpress.com/2012/12/o-winston-link-town-store.jpeg


----------

